# Hartwood Hospital & Mortuary (pic heavy)



## WeeT (Oct 30, 2007)

This is Hartwood Hospital and the Mortuary, in Shotts, Scotland. It's in the process of being demolished and has alot of fire damage in certain areas, but still alot to see! I managed to shrink my self to 1 foot tall and fit inside one of the washing machines. Hope you all enjoy


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice one. The washing machine one is cool lol


----------



## WeeT (Oct 30, 2007)

Haha thanks man, the washing machine was one of my childish episodes - Gotta have those at some point! All I needed was a hamster outfit - Sorted!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting pics WeeT. Love the ones taken through the clock face. Well neat!
Don't usually like seeing mortuaries, but the hand over the edge of the table did make me chuckle. Nice one. 

Cheers


----------



## chelle (Oct 31, 2007)

Great pics................couldn't imagime me gettin on a slab somehow....but fair play to you guys who do


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice report there - some interesting and original photos too. How far has demolition got?


----------



## King Al (Oct 31, 2007)

Cool place i've never heard of hartwood but it looks great, that clock picture is great and the mortuary pics are very entertaining - wonder if they used that sheet to cover any real dead bodies


----------



## WeeT (Oct 31, 2007)

Some of roofs been removed by the demolision crew so far, but alot of the place is still intact, apart from the left half which suffered from fire damage. There's bodie bags inside the mortuary aswell, a box full of them! I couldn't help but feel a wee bit disraspectfull climbing around on tables, but it made for good shots! lol


----------



## smileysal (Nov 1, 2007)

I do like this. Specially the fridges, they've certainly got more than a lot of the hospitals had. like the shot of the mortuary slab with the hand dangling lol, and love the washing machine pic hehe.

Cheers,

 Sal

ps. it looks like a lovely building, love the tower.


----------



## sneaker (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi WeeT, good work and good pics especially 6 and 11. 
cheers


----------



## V_for_Vendetta (Jun 17, 2009)

*Wooft..*

Man you're keen!! Looks like some spooky sh*t to me, aint up for that lying in the body container caper !!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 17, 2009)

V_for_Vendetta said:


> Man you're keen!! Looks like some spooky sh*t to me, aint up for that lying in the body container caper !!



BUMP!


----------



## krela (Jun 17, 2009)

Please don't bump old threads with inane drivel.

Thanks.


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 17, 2009)

V_for_Vendetta said:


> Man you're keen!! Looks like some spooky sh*t to me, aint up for that lying in the body container caper !!



Best first post EVAR!!!!111111eleventyoneoneone


----------

